# My New Bombproof Pelican Watchcase



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

I got a new Pelican 1120 case after watching a YouTube "Torture Test" video and decided to make it a travel watch case for my 3 favorite watches - A. Panerai Radiomir Black Seal PAM287, B. Breitling Super Avenger and C. Marathon Le Grande Plongeur (or JSAR) - which IMO cover all scenarios - Dress or Dinner Watch / Evening Out with friends / Day at the Beach.

I decided to get the bright orange case from Amazon. It comes with Pluck N Pick foam - which I cut to hold the 3 watches above.

Inspiration also from many esteemed members here who executed this idea to perfection!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Post moved !


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice work! I need to get myself one of those.


----------



## JWheeler331 (Jun 4, 2011)

Neat idea....I have been using the 1200 for pocket watches.


----------



## MysticBlueX3 (May 26, 2011)

Now all you need is a lock, steel chain and handcuffs! J/K. That's a nice setup you got there. Pelican cases are the ****. We use it at work for our high end items.


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have the exact same case as you do, though I have much less nice watches living in mine...... ;-). Congrats on the beautiful watches and box!!!


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

mike120 said:


> I have the exact same case as you do, though I have much less nice watches living in mine...... ;-). Congrats on the beautiful watches and box!!!


Thanks Mike!! The watches came after a lot of saving up. The Panerai came 3 years after the Breitling.


----------



## Horologos (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice idea but where do you store these Peli cases as security would be my worry.
Are your safes so big?
I DO LOVE THE IDEA THOUGH.


----------



## borat4presidente (Jun 17, 2010)

This looks like something I've been looking for. I would like to be able to fit 7 watches into a potential case, any recommendation off their website for model based on my size requirement? Also, how did you cut foam and how soft/ spongy was it? wondering in case i get one that's too deep and the foam turns out too thick to handle my watches. Thanks!

A


----------



## ddabora (Dec 6, 2011)

love these cases! mine just came today the puck n pick foam was really cool, will post pics soon


----------

